# phatcity214 - Pinstriper / Leafer / Painter



## Forgiven 63 (Jul 6, 2005)

*My homeboy PhatCity214 "lil Chris" Just opened up his shop and is doing pinstriping for $150 .... and Leafing and Pinstriping for $500 

for details call 469-235-8142 

some of his work*


----------



## Forgiven 63 (Jul 6, 2005)

*Good Deal for Vatos tryign to show off this summer ! ! ! 

He has done 3 car's for me in my back yard and has now opend up shop, Good Honest Dude...


*


----------



## Forgiven 63 (Jul 6, 2005)

http://img683.imageshack.us/img683/9084/1003950n.jpg


----------



## Forgiven 63 (Jul 6, 2005)




----------



## Forgiven 63 (Jul 6, 2005)




----------



## theoso8 (Mar 11, 2008)




----------



## VENOM65 (Jun 28, 2005)

looks good homie


----------



## jvasquez (Apr 9, 2009)

TTT for the Homie Forgiven 63.

GOD Bless You Homie.


----------



## Forgiven 63 (Jul 6, 2005)




----------



## Forgiven 63 (Jul 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by theoso8+Apr 1 2010, 12:54 PM~17066034-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks Bro... But the man laying down the art is " lil Chris ".

Vatos has been doing rides for a few years now and has now opend his own shop .......


----------



## Forgiven 63 (Jul 6, 2005)

*Just talked to him, He wants to get his name out there said the first 3 big job's he gets will get hooked up ! ! ! 

By Big Jobs he means. Whole Car Paint Job, Patterns, Leafing and Striping Job's where the whole car is done....

Call for details 469-235-8142 " Chris "*


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)




----------



## 214monte (Jun 25, 2006)




----------



## STRICTLY MIKE (Feb 5, 2009)

how much for 24k goldleafin.... sumthin simple....


----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

Nice Work!  :biggrin:


----------



## Ant-Wan (Feb 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Forgiven 63_@Apr 1 2010, 02:57 PM~17066499
> *
> 
> 
> ...




Sick colors!!! :wow:


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

real nice and great price


----------



## touchdowntodd (Jun 4, 2007)

damnit man, wish you were in the midwest!!! ARGH... 

i need some lines bad


----------



## Forgiven 63 (Jul 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 1bad-azz cadi_@Apr 2 2010, 11:51 PM~17082075
> *how much for 24k goldleafin.... sumthin simple....
> *



give him a call......... i'll hook it up.


----------



## Forgiven 63 (Jul 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by dunk420_@Apr 3 2010, 10:38 PM~17088453
> *man lil chris came by and did his thang and it came out bad ass!!
> 
> he drove 45 mins brought all his own shit and did all this for 70 buks!!!
> ...


Happy the lil homie could help ........


----------



## phatcity214 (May 29, 2007)




----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)

:cheesy:


----------



## slickpanther (Dec 10, 2008)

Hey Chris, do you paint too?


----------



## phatcity214 (May 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by slickpanther_@Apr 4 2010, 10:49 PM~17097821
> *Hey Chris, do you paint too?
> *




SURE DO! :biggrin:


----------



## Forgiven 63 (Jul 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by slickpanther_@Apr 5 2010, 12:49 AM~17097821
> *Hey Chris, do you paint too?
> *


 :yes: 

*from his myspace:

pinstriping for $150, and leafing & striping for $500, also do candy paints,pearls,kameleon,and patterns, (specials on candy paint)*


----------



## slickpanther (Dec 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by phatcity214_@Apr 4 2010, 10:50 PM~17097826
> *SURE DO!  :biggrin:
> *


Can you post up pics of some cars you painted also?


----------



## Forgiven 63 (Jul 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by slickpanther_@Apr 5 2010, 07:46 PM~17104681
> *Can you post up pics of some cars you painted also?
> *


----------



## phatcity214 (May 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by slickpanther_@Apr 5 2010, 05:46 PM~17104681
> *Can you post up pics of some cars you painted also?
> *








This are a few im looking for more :biggrin:


----------



## phatcity214 (May 29, 2007)

did the leafing and pinstripes on this 59. Anyone got more pics from this car? i found this on here but thats all i found


----------



## phatcity214 (May 29, 2007)




----------



## SWEET*LIL*V (Mar 26, 2007)

Nice work!


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)

:cheesy:


----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by phatcity214_@Apr 6 2010, 05:07 PM~17115084
> *
> 
> 
> *


Wow Nice! :cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## Forgiven 63 (Jul 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by phatcity214_@Apr 5 2010, 10:44 PM~17107041
> *
> 
> 
> ...



Love how they did the dash on this car..

you shouls of got pics cues this was one bad ride !


----------



## phatcity214 (May 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Forgiven 63_@Apr 8 2010, 06:57 AM~17132452
> *Love how they did the dash on this car..
> 
> you shouls of got pics cues this was one bad ride !
> *



Yea that 59 sure was clean im trying to find some pics but nothing so far


----------



## phatcity214 (May 29, 2007)




----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)




----------



## Forgiven 63 (Jul 6, 2005)




----------



## phatcity214 (May 29, 2007)




----------



## drew-barry-86 (Mar 28, 2007)

BUMP


----------



## phatcity214 (May 29, 2007)




----------



## 214monte (Jun 25, 2006)

ready for the Monte Chris :biggrin:


----------



## phatcity214 (May 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 214monte_@Apr 18 2010, 09:37 PM~17232961
> *ready for the Monte Chris :biggrin:
> *


Im ready when ever you are just hit me up, you said you wanted to do silver or gold?


----------



## Forgiven 63 (Jul 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by phatcity214+Apr 18 2010, 05:23 PM~17229258-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I think he wants GOLD ! ! ! ! 

I got a homie that wants you to do his hopper too......


----------



## phatcity214 (May 29, 2007)

I got a homie that wants you to do his hopper too......
[/quote]

What kind of car does he have?


----------



## phatcity214 (May 29, 2007)

YALL CAN CHECK OUT SOME MORE PICS ON www.myspace.com/cpalacios214


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)




----------



## 214monte (Jun 25, 2006)




----------



## phatcity214 (May 29, 2007)




----------



## phatcity214 (May 29, 2007)




----------



## phatcity214 (May 29, 2007)

Forgot one :biggrin:


----------



## phatcity214 (May 29, 2007)

sneak peak of a top secret project that will be done SOON!


----------



## 84Cuttinthrough (Apr 2, 2005)

HOW MUCH TO PINSTRIPE THIS SILVERLEAFING. IT WAS MY HOMIES FIRST TIME AND CAME OUT PRETTY UNEAVEN. I WANNA SEE IF U CAN PINSTIPE IT AND MAKE IT A LITTLE BETTER? AND I GOT A DESIGN ON THE TRUNK THAT I NEED DONE TO?


----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by phatcity214_@May 3 2010, 04:02 PM~17376092
> *sneak peak of a top secret project that will be done SOON!
> 
> *


----------



## phatcity214 (May 29, 2007)




----------



## soc214 (Jul 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by phatcity214_@Apr 6 2010, 05:07 PM~17115084
> *
> 
> 
> *


*LOOKS GREAT HOMIE,KEEP DOIN URE THANG!!!!* :biggrin:


----------



## SkysDaLimit (Apr 8, 2002)

*SOLID WORK!!!!* :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## phatcity214 (May 29, 2007)

Thanks I really appreciate it  :biggrin:


----------



## phatcity214 (May 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SkysDaLimit_@May 5 2010, 11:43 PM~17406480
> *SOLID WORK!!!! :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *



THANKS MEANS ALOT COMING FROM CURLY!


----------



## phatcity214 (May 29, 2007)

59 impala all biz


----------



## BigVics58 (Jan 28, 2008)

nice work here man


----------



## DALLAS-G (Jan 23, 2007)

looks clean homie


----------



## phatcity214 (May 29, 2007)

THANKS!! :biggrin:


----------



## phatcity214 (May 29, 2007)

<a href=\'http://img139.imageshack.us/i/04102010408.jpg/\' target=\'_blank\'><img src=\'http://img139.imageshack.us/img139/1456/04102010408.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' /></a>

<a href=\'http://img155.imageshack.us/i/image00021f.jpg/\' target=\'_blank\'><img src=\'http://img155.imageshack.us/img155/9228/image00021f.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' /></a>

<a href=\'http://img17.imageshack.us/i/image00019zd.jpg/\' target=\'_blank\'><img src=\'http://img17.imageshack.us/img17/1076/image00019zd.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' /></a>

<a href=\'http://img257.imageshack.us/i/image00016w.jpg/\' target=\'_blank\'><img src=\'http://img257.imageshack.us/img257/9068/image00016w.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' /></a>


Here are some more pics i found


----------



## phatcity214 (May 29, 2007)




----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by phatcity214_@May 12 2010, 09:47 PM~17472122
> *
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## phatcity214 (May 29, 2007)

<a href=\'http://img197.imageshack.us/i/pinscopy.jpg/\' target=\'_blank\'><img src=\'http://img197.imageshack.us/img197/1750/pinscopy.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' /></a>

SORRY PUT THE WRONG AREA CODE :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## phatcity214 (May 29, 2007)

I been out for a min but here goes some more...


<a href=\'http://img84.imageshack.us/i/1004140.jpg/\' target=\'_blank\'><img src=\'http://img84.imageshack.us/img84/5228/1004140.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' /></a>
<a href=\'http://img693.imageshack.us/i/1004142t.jpg/\' target=\'_blank\'><img src=\'http://img693.imageshack.us/img693/2268/1004142t.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' /></a>
<a href=\'http://img3.imageshack.us/i/1004138q.jpg/\' target=\'_blank\'><img src=\'http://img3.imageshack.us/img3/4734/1004138q.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' /></a>
<a href=\'http://img80.imageshack.us/i/1004148l.jpg/\' target=\'_blank\'><img src=\'http://img80.imageshack.us/img80/9759/1004148l.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' /></a>
<a href=\'http://img580.imageshack.us/i/1004151.jpg/\' target=\'_blank\'><img src=\'http://img580.imageshack.us/img580/2476/1004151.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' /></a>


----------



## Lokey (Feb 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by phatcity214_@Jun 2 2010, 03:43 PM~17677321
> *I been out for a min but here goes some more...
> <a href=\'http://img84.imageshack.us/i/1004140.jpg/\' target=\'_blank\'><img src=\'http://img84.imageshack.us/img84/5228/1004140.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' /></a>
> <a href=\'http://img693.imageshack.us/i/1004142t.jpg/\' target=\'_blank\'><img src=\'http://img693.imageshack.us/img693/2268/1004142t.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' /></a>
> ...


U GETN DOWN HOMIE... CRISP WORK


----------



## DETONATER (Aug 3, 2009)

Good stuff homie, let me know if I can help.. :biggrin:


----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by phatcity214_@Jun 2 2010, 04:43 PM~17677321
> *I been out for a min but here goes some more...
> <a href=\'http://img84.imageshack.us/i/1004140.jpg/\' target=\'_blank\'><img src=\'http://img84.imageshack.us/img84/5228/1004140.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' /></a>
> <a href=\'http://img693.imageshack.us/i/1004142t.jpg/\' target=\'_blank\'><img src=\'http://img693.imageshack.us/img693/2268/1004142t.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' /></a>
> ...



<span style=\'colorurple\'>Nice! :biggrin:


----------



## AT1in2009 (Nov 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by phatcity214_@Jun 2 2010, 04:43 PM~17677321
> *I been out for a min but here goes some more...
> <a href=\'http://img84.imageshack.us/i/1004140.jpg/\' target=\'_blank\'><img src=\'http://img84.imageshack.us/img84/5228/1004140.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' /></a>
> <a href=\'http://img693.imageshack.us/i/1004142t.jpg/\' target=\'_blank\'><img src=\'http://img693.imageshack.us/img693/2268/1004142t.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' /></a>
> ...


 NICE HOMIE ALLREADY PARA HACER MI PARTE :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## phatcity214 (May 29, 2007)

<a href=\'http://img816.imageshack.us/i/06072010648.jpg/\' target=\'_blank\'><img src=\'http://img816.imageshack.us/img816/7623/06072010648.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' /></a>

<a href=\'http://img809.imageshack.us/i/06092010654.jpg/\' target=\'_blank\'><img src=\'http://img809.imageshack.us/img809/4899/06092010654.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' /></a>

SNEAK PEEK ON A PROJECT IM WORKING ON


----------



## 214monte (Jun 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by phatcity214_@Jun 9 2010, 09:13 PM~17744105
> *<a href=\'http://img816.imageshack.us/i/06072010648.jpg/\' target=\'_blank\'><img src=\'http://img816.imageshack.us/img816/7623/06072010648.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' /></a>
> 
> <a href=\'http://img809.imageshack.us/i/06092010654.jpg/\' target=\'_blank\'><img src=\'http://img809.imageshack.us/img809/4899/06092010654.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' /></a>
> ...



:cheesy:


----------



## 713Lowriderboy (Jan 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by phatcity214_@Jun 2 2010, 05:43 PM~17677321
> *I been out for a min but here goes some more...
> <a href=\'http://img84.imageshack.us/i/1004140.jpg/\' target=\'_blank\'><img src=\'http://img84.imageshack.us/img84/5228/1004140.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' /></a>
> <a href=\'http://img693.imageshack.us/i/1004142t.jpg/\' target=\'_blank\'><img src=\'http://img693.imageshack.us/img693/2268/1004142t.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' /></a>
> ...


:nicoderm: the Bad Boyz caddy lookin' good :thumbsup:


----------



## Ant-Wan (Feb 7, 2005)

SICK WORK!!!!!!


----------



## phatcity214 (May 29, 2007)




----------



## DALLAS-G (Jan 23, 2007)

:wow:


----------



## phatcity214 (May 29, 2007)

Painted this today violet pearl


----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by phatcity214_@Jun 15 2010, 08:33 PM~17797739
> *Painted this today violet pearl
> 
> 
> ...


Love That! :cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## phatcity214 (May 29, 2007)




----------



## lowlyfencentex (Mar 27, 2010)

> _Originally posted by phatcity214_@Jun 16 2010, 09:37 PM~17810421
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## hydrocity903 (Nov 23, 2009)

> _Originally posted by phatcity214_@Jun 16 2010, 09:37 PM~17810421
> *
> 
> 
> ...


are you willing to travel 1 1/2 east of dallas to come do some pinstiping and leafing on a 1996 caddilac fleetwood


----------



## phatcity214 (May 29, 2007)

Did this one today what yall think?


<a href=\'http://img231.imageshack.us/i/1004209.jpg/\' target=\'_blank\'><img src=\'http://img231.imageshack.us/img231/3238/1004209.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' /></a>
<a href=\'http://img708.imageshack.us/i/1004210c.jpg/\' target=\'_blank\'><img src=\'http://img708.imageshack.us/img708/442/1004210c.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' /></a>
<a href=\'http://img17.imageshack.us/i/1004211c.jpg/\' target=\'_blank\'><img src=\'http://img17.imageshack.us/img17/1038/1004211c.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' /></a>


----------



## rat trap (Apr 24, 2009)

> _Originally posted by phatcity214_@Jun 17 2010, 05:18 PM~17818508
> *Did this one today what yall think?
> <a href=\'http://img231.imageshack.us/i/1004209.jpg/\' target=\'_blank\'><img src=\'http://img231.imageshack.us/img231/3238/1004209.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' /></a>
> <a href=\'http://img708.imageshack.us/i/1004210c.jpg/\' target=\'_blank\'><img src=\'http://img708.imageshack.us/img708/442/1004210c.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' /></a>
> ...


Looking good bro.


----------



## DALLAS-G (Jan 23, 2007)

> _Originally posted by phatcity214_@Jun 17 2010, 06:18 PM~17818508
> *Did this one today what yall think?
> <a href=\'http://img231.imageshack.us/i/1004209.jpg/\' target=\'_blank\'><img src=\'http://img231.imageshack.us/img231/3238/1004209.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' /></a>
> <a href=\'http://img708.imageshack.us/i/1004210c.jpg/\' target=\'_blank\'><img src=\'http://img708.imageshack.us/img708/442/1004210c.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' /></a>
> ...


 :0 :biggrin: Fuckin clean Bro,...ill hit u up I got some more work for you homie :biggrin:


----------



## jvasquez (Apr 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by DALLAS-G_@Jun 17 2010, 10:32 PM~17819844
> *:0  :biggrin: Fuckin clean Bro,...ill hit u up I got some more work for you homie :biggrin:
> *


:wow:

That's looking good on that 67 Homie. Can't wait to see it in person. :thumbsup:


----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

Nice Work! :cheesy:


----------



## phatcity214 (May 29, 2007)

<a href=\'http://img707.imageshack.us/i/1004216h.jpg/\' target=\'_blank\'><img src=\'http://img707.imageshack.us/img707/4796/1004216h.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' /></a>
<a href=\'http://img683.imageshack.us/i/1004219l.jpg/\' target=\'_blank\'><img src=\'http://img683.imageshack.us/img683/7282/1004219l.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' /></a>


The rims for the black monte carlo


----------



## G-TIMES 559 (Jan 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by phatcity214_@Jun 21 2010, 11:37 AM~17846017
> *<a href=\'http://img707.imageshack.us/i/1004216h.jpg/\' target=\'_blank\'><img src=\'http://img707.imageshack.us/img707/4796/1004216h.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' /></a>
> <a href=\'http://img683.imageshack.us/i/1004219l.jpg/\' target=\'_blank\'><img src=\'http://img683.imageshack.us/img683/7282/1004219l.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' /></a>
> The rims for the black monte carlo
> *


hey homie i need sum advise on how to get a straight line around a rim 2 leaf it...i kant seem 2 get it straight can u lmk wuzzup


----------



## phatcity214 (May 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cutebratt04_@Jun 19 2010, 04:11 PM~17833858
> *Nice Work! :cheesy:
> *


thanks! :biggrin:


----------



## DALLAS-G (Jan 23, 2007)




----------



## GANGSTAFIED88LS (Jun 30, 2010)

> _Originally posted by phatcity214_@Jun 2 2010, 03:43 PM~17677321
> *I been out for a min but here goes some more...
> <a href=\'http://img84.imageshack.us/i/1004140.jpg/\' target=\'_blank\'><img src=\'http://img84.imageshack.us/img84/5228/1004140.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' /></a>
> <a href=\'http://img693.imageshack.us/i/1004142t.jpg/\' target=\'_blank\'><img src=\'http://img693.imageshack.us/img693/2268/1004142t.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' /></a>
> ...


how much for something like that on a 88monte ls


----------



## phatcity214 (May 29, 2007)

lil preview of whats going to the show! :biggrin:


----------



## DALLAS-G (Jan 23, 2007)

> _Originally posted by phatcity214_@Jul 16 2010, 09:13 PM~18065551
> *lil preview of whats going to the show! :biggrin:
> 
> *


 :wow: :0 bad ass homie :thumbsup:


----------



## laredo85 (Jan 20, 2009)

> _Originally posted by phatcity214_@Jul 16 2010, 09:13 PM~18065551
> *lil preview of whats going to the show! :biggrin:
> 
> *


 :nicoderm: :nicoderm: :worship:


----------



## Grimaldo (Nov 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by phatcity214_@Jun 21 2010, 02:37 PM~17846017
> *<a href=\'http://img707.imageshack.us/i/1004216h.jpg/\' target=\'_blank\'><img src=\'http://img707.imageshack.us/img707/4796/1004216h.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' /></a>
> <a href=\'http://img683.imageshack.us/i/1004219l.jpg/\' target=\'_blank\'><img src=\'http://img683.imageshack.us/img683/7282/1004219l.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' /></a>
> The rims for the black monte carlo
> *


How much for something like this?


----------



## streetking (Feb 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by phatcity214_@Jun 9 2010, 10:13 PM~17744105
> *<a href=\'http://img816.imageshack.us/i/06072010648.jpg/\' target=\'_blank\'><img src=\'http://img816.imageshack.us/img816/7623/06072010648.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' /></a>
> 
> <a href=\'http://img809.imageshack.us/i/06092010654.jpg/\' target=\'_blank\'><img src=\'http://img809.imageshack.us/img809/4899/06092010654.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' /></a>
> ...


What kind of leaf u use on this??? and what do u turn it with?


----------



## laredo85 (Jan 20, 2009)

WONDER WHAT UR WORKIN ON HOMIE? :dunno: :dunno: :dunno: :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## Skrewed_Up_Mexican (Nov 17, 2009)

what color is this


----------



## phatcity214 (May 29, 2007)




----------



## Mike_e (Jun 15, 2007)

SIK leaf work!!!


----------



## Lokey (Feb 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by phatcity214_@Jun 21 2010, 12:37 PM~17846017
> *<a href=\'http://img707.imageshack.us/i/1004216h.jpg/\' target=\'_blank\'><img src=\'http://img707.imageshack.us/img707/4796/1004216h.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' /></a>
> <a href=\'http://img683.imageshack.us/i/1004219l.jpg/\' target=\'_blank\'><img src=\'http://img683.imageshack.us/img683/7282/1004219l.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' /></a>
> The rims for the black monte carlo
> *


RIMS LOOK SHARP HOMIE


----------



## phatcity214 (May 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Mike_e_@Jul 25 2010, 09:51 PM~18140103
> *SIK leaf work!!!
> *


 thanks


----------



## phatcity214 (May 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Lokey_@Jul 25 2010, 10:25 PM~18140398
> *RIMS LOOK SHARP HOMIE
> *


thanks


----------



## laredo85 (Jan 20, 2009)

> _Originally posted by phatcity214_@Jul 25 2010, 10:41 PM~18140031
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## low4life74 (Jun 10, 2006)

:biggrin: 




> _Originally posted by laredo85_@Jul 21 2010, 04:11 AM~18100169
> *WONDER WHAT UR WORKIN ON HOMIE? :dunno:  :dunno:  :dunno:  :dunno:  :dunno:
> *


----------



## laredo85 (Jan 20, 2009)

:nicoderm: :nicoderm:


----------



## phatcity214 (May 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by laredo85_@Jul 29 2010, 05:06 AM~18172214
> *:nicoderm:  :nicoderm:
> *


pics are coming soon.. they just told me to wait till after the aug 8 show!


----------



## laredo85 (Jan 20, 2009)

:thumbsup:


----------



## laredo85 (Jan 20, 2009)

Any previews? :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## phatcity214 (May 29, 2007)




----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

:cheesy:


----------



## phatcity214 (May 29, 2007)




----------



## laredo85 (Jan 20, 2009)

> _Originally posted by phatcity214_@Aug 8 2010, 01:02 AM~18255550
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## topd0gg (Feb 7, 2010)

badass work on that truck


----------



## phatcity214 (May 29, 2007)

<a href=\'http://img15.imageshack.us/i/1004364z.jpg/\' target=\'_blank\'><img src=\'http://img15.imageshack.us/img15/2968/1004364z.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' /></a>
<a href=\'http://img130.imageshack.us/i/1004365m.jpg/\' target=\'_blank\'><img src=\'http://img130.imageshack.us/img130/1149/1004365m.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' /></a>
<a href=\'http://img43.imageshack.us/i/1004366.jpg/\' target=\'_blank\'><img src=\'http://img43.imageshack.us/img43/8119/1004366.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' /></a>

Did the silver leafing and pinstriping, ill get better pics</span>[/b]


----------



## laredo85 (Jan 20, 2009)

> _Originally posted by phatcity214_@Aug 8 2010, 04:32 PM~18258451
> *<a href=\'http://img15.imageshack.us/i/1004364z.jpg/\' target=\'_blank\'><img src=\'http://img15.imageshack.us/img15/2968/1004364z.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' /></a>
> <a href=\'http://img130.imageshack.us/i/1004365m.jpg/\' target=\'_blank\'><img src=\'http://img130.imageshack.us/img130/1149/1004365m.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' /></a>
> <a href=\'http://img43.imageshack.us/i/1004366.jpg/\' target=\'_blank\'><img src=\'http://img43.imageshack.us/img43/8119/1004366.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' /></a>
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 8t4mc (Jun 14, 2010)

> _Originally posted by phatcity214_@Jun 21 2010, 01:37 PM~17846017
> *<a href=\'http://img707.imageshack.us/i/1004216h.jpg/\' target=\'_blank\'><img src=\'http://img707.imageshack.us/img707/4796/1004216h.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' /></a>
> <a href=\'http://img683.imageshack.us/i/1004219l.jpg/\' target=\'_blank\'><img src=\'http://img683.imageshack.us/img683/7282/1004219l.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' /></a>
> The rims for the black monte carlo
> *



Fuckin rims look badass!! got a car comming out the shop next week and Im going to get with you on some strip work..


----------



## DALLAS-G (Jan 23, 2007)

Ill get back with you as soon as i stack some paper got some big plans for tha ride....TTT for the homie gettin down


----------



## phatcity214 (May 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 8t4mc_@Aug 9 2010, 02:32 PM~18266626
> *Fuckin rims look badass!! got a car comming out the shop next week and Im going to get with you on some strip work..
> *


will do just hit me up! :biggrin:


----------



## phatcity214 (May 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DALLAS-G_@Aug 9 2010, 04:52 PM~18267931
> *Ill get back with you as soon as i stack some paper got some big plans for tha ride....TTT for the homie gettin down
> *


koo let me know when your ready, pm me your plans for your ride?


----------



## phatcity214 (May 29, 2007)

<a href=\'http://img714.imageshack.us/i/pinstripinglogo.jpg/\' target=\'_blank\'><img src=\'http://img714.imageshack.us/img714/2180/pinstripinglogo.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' /></a>

My new logo for my shirts and and fitted caps


----------



## laredo85 (Jan 20, 2009)

> _Originally posted by phatcity214_@Aug 11 2010, 03:12 PM~18285888
> *<a href=\'http://img714.imageshack.us/i/pinstripinglogo.jpg/\' target=\'_blank\'><img src=\'http://img714.imageshack.us/img714/2180/pinstripinglogo.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' /></a>
> 
> My new logo for my shirts and and fitted caps
> *


Logo looks good bro :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Forgiven 63 (Jul 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by phatcity214_@Aug 11 2010, 04:12 PM~18285888
> *<a href=\'http://img714.imageshack.us/i/pinstripinglogo.jpg/\' target=\'_blank\'><img src=\'http://img714.imageshack.us/img714/2180/pinstripinglogo.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' /></a>
> 
> My new logo for my shirts and and fitted caps
> *



:cheesy: want me to make your shirts.... tell me what size and I'll make you a few... 


oh text me homie, I want to ask you sumthing.


----------



## phatcity214 (May 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Forgiven 63_@Aug 16 2010, 06:23 AM~18320131
> *:cheesy:  want me to make your shirts.... tell me what size and I'll make you a few...
> oh text me homie, I want to ask you sumthing.
> *


wheres the caddy? :dunno: ready to lay down some art work


----------



## Forgiven 63 (Jul 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by phatcity214_@Aug 16 2010, 10:32 PM~18328052
> *wheres the caddy? :dunno:    ready to lay down some art work
> *



:happysad: ATS CUSTOM'S been stuck at the 9-5..

should be out soon... then you can get your hands on it..


----------



## phatcity214 (May 29, 2007)




----------



## Forgiven 63 (Jul 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by phatcity214_@Aug 17 2010, 12:44 PM~18332601
> *
> *





you never droped by the house homie.........


----------



## phatcity214 (May 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Forgiven 63_@Aug 17 2010, 11:57 AM~18333156
> *you never droped by the house homie.........
> *



Ill stop by tomorrow and pick it up


----------



## laredo85 (Jan 20, 2009)

TTT


----------



## phatcity214 (May 29, 2007)

Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## laredo85 (Jan 20, 2009)

> _Originally posted by phatcity214_@Aug 19 2010, 05:57 PM~18355664
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## phatcity214 (May 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by laredo85_@Aug 19 2010, 05:23 PM~18355834
> *:0  :0  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


THANKS!! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by phatcity214_@Aug 19 2010, 05:57 PM~18355664
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Nice! :biggrin:


----------



## Mr.Fleetwood94 (Sep 26, 2007)

ill call u when ready bro real nice work carnal :thumbsup:


----------



## laredo85 (Jan 20, 2009)

> _Originally posted by phatcity214_@Aug 8 2010, 01:02 AM~18255550
> *
> 
> 
> ...


wanna give u props for helpn me bring 1st n my category n da 9.79 show thanxz homie :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## phatcity214 (May 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by laredo85_@Aug 23 2010, 04:44 AM~18381520
> *wanna give u props for helpn me bring 1st n my category n da 9.79 show  thanxz homie :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


Glad to hear u got 1st 
:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Mr. A (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by phatcity214_@Aug 11 2010, 03:12 PM~18285888
> *<a href=\'http://img714.imageshack.us/i/pinstripinglogo.jpg/\' target=\'_blank\'><img src=\'http://img714.imageshack.us/img714/2180/pinstripinglogo.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' /></a>
> 
> My new logo for my shirts and and fitted caps
> *


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)

looking good


----------



## phatcity214 (May 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Mr. A_@Aug 23 2010, 01:12 PM~18384737
> *
> *


whats up with it!! :biggrin:


----------



## laredo85 (Jan 20, 2009)

bump


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)




----------



## phatcity214 (May 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@Aug 24 2010, 10:12 AM~18393049
> *
> *


looks like u wenton a comment spree! :biggrin:


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by phatcity214_@Aug 24 2010, 10:40 AM~18393270
> *looks like u wenton a comment spree!  :biggrin:
> *


haha...just chkn out tha scene :biggrin:


----------



## phatcity214 (May 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@Aug 24 2010, 02:43 PM~18395120
> *haha...just  chkn  out  tha  scene :biggrin:
> *


U didnt come to the show up here?


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by phatcity214_@Aug 24 2010, 02:45 PM~18395135
> *U didnt come to the show up here?
> *


naw...skipped out....


----------



## laredo85 (Jan 20, 2009)

bump :nicoderm: :nicoderm:


----------



## 214monte (Jun 25, 2006)




----------



## laredo85 (Jan 20, 2009)

Where u being hidin at? Or just 2 busy throwin down some stripes and some leafin :dunno: :dunno: :dunno: :dunno: :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## OKJessie (Mar 1, 2010)

NICE WORK HOMIE...


----------



## HECTOR664 (Jan 8, 2010)

:0 :0 :0 :0 :thumbsup:


----------



## DALLAS-G (Jan 23, 2007)

TTT


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)

ttt


----------



## Rollin73 (Mar 13, 2010)




----------



## laredo85 (Jan 20, 2009)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: GOT ANOTHER RIDE THAT NEEDS UR TALENT :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## phatcity214 (May 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SOLO\STYLE_@Sep 2 2010, 01:20 AM~18467711
> *NICE WORK HOMIE...
> *


thanks!


----------



## phatcity214 (May 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by laredo85_@Sep 5 2010, 03:19 PM~18492647
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin: GOT ANOTHER RIDE THAT NEEDS UR TALENT :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


Im ready when u are! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## laredo85 (Jan 20, 2009)

> _Originally posted by phatcity214_@Sep 6 2010, 08:23 PM~18501631
> *Im ready when u are! :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


    :dunno:


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)




----------



## laredo85 (Jan 20, 2009)

TTT


----------



## Forgiven 63 (Jul 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by phatcity214_@Apr 5 2010, 10:44 PM~17107041
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## DALLAS-G (Jan 23, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Forgiven 63_@Sep 15 2010, 12:47 PM~18575345
> *
> 
> 
> *


 :0


----------



## laredo85 (Jan 20, 2009)

:wow:


> _Originally posted by Forgiven 63_@Sep 15 2010, 12:47 PM~18575345
> *
> 
> 
> *


 :wow: :wow:


----------



## laredo85 (Jan 20, 2009)




----------



## laredo85 (Jan 20, 2009)

got some more work goin ur way


----------



## phatcity214 (May 29, 2007)




----------



## phatcity214 (May 29, 2007)




----------



## Mike_e (Jun 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Mike_e_@Jul 25 2010, 09:51 PM~18140103
> *SIK leaf work!!!
> *


TTT :biggrin:


----------



## phatcity214 (May 29, 2007)

*<a href=\'http://img707.imageshack.us/i/1280630870080.jpg/\' target=\'_blank\'><img src=\'http://img707.imageshack.us/img707/8600/1280630870080.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' /></a>
<a href=\'http://img189.imageshack.us/i/1280723444754.jpg/\' target=\'_blank\'><img src=\'http://img189.imageshack.us/img189/8632/1280723444754.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' /></a>
<a href=\'http://img440.imageshack.us/i/1280723444413.jpg/\' target=\'_blank\'><img src=\'http://img440.imageshack.us/img440/8289/1280723444413.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' /></a>
<a href=\'http://img96.imageshack.us/i/1280189364594.jpg/\' target=\'_blank\'><img src=\'http://img96.imageshack.us/img96/6175/1280189364594.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' /></a>
<a href=\'http://img819.imageshack.us/i/1280377871688.jpg/\' target=\'_blank\'><img src=\'http://img819.imageshack.us/img819/8959/1280377871688.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' /></a>
<a href=\'http://img20.imageshack.us/i/1284333342588.jpg/\' target=\'_blank\'><img src=\'http://img20.imageshack.us/img20/7224/1284333342588.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' /></a>
<a href=\'http://img188.imageshack.us/i/1280352888654.jpg/\' target=\'_blank\'><img src=\'http://img188.imageshack.us/img188/8734/1280352888654.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' /></a>
<a href=\'http://img191.imageshack.us/i/1285445341300.jpg/\' target=\'_blank\'><img src=\'http://img191.imageshack.us/img191/593/1285445341300.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' /></a>
<a href=\'http://img227.imageshack.us/i/1284939633382.jpg/\' target=\'_blank\'><img src=\'http://img227.imageshack.us/img227/9207/1284939633382.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' /></a>



RANDOM CELL PHONE PICTURES*


----------



## laredo85 (Jan 20, 2009)

:wow: :wow: :wow:


> _Originally posted by phatcity214_@Sep 28 2010, 11:00 PM~18688754
> *<a href=\'http://img707.imageshack.us/i/1280630870080.jpg/\' target=\'_blank\'><img src=\'http://img707.imageshack.us/img707/8600/1280630870080.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' /></a>
> <a href=\'http://img189.imageshack.us/i/1280723444754.jpg/\' target=\'_blank\'><img src=\'http://img189.imageshack.us/img189/8632/1280723444754.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' /></a>
> <a href=\'http://img440.imageshack.us/i/1280723444413.jpg/\' target=\'_blank\'><img src=\'http://img440.imageshack.us/img440/8289/1280723444413.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' /></a>
> ...


 :wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## DALLAS-G (Jan 23, 2007)

> _Originally posted by phatcity214_@Sep 28 2010, 11:00 PM~18688754
> *<a href=\'http://img707.imageshack.us/i/1280630870080.jpg/\' target=\'_blank\'><img src=\'http://img707.imageshack.us/img707/8600/1280630870080.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' /></a>
> <a href=\'http://img189.imageshack.us/i/1280723444754.jpg/\' target=\'_blank\'><img src=\'http://img189.imageshack.us/img189/8632/1280723444754.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' /></a>
> <a href=\'http://img440.imageshack.us/i/1280723444413.jpg/\' target=\'_blank\'><img src=\'http://img440.imageshack.us/img440/8289/1280723444413.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' /></a>
> ...


 :0 :thumbsup:


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)

dammit homie that spin is killer....  :biggrin:


----------



## phatcity214 (May 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@Sep 30 2010, 07:22 AM~18700016
> *dammit  homie  that  spin  is  killer....   :biggrin:
> *


Thanks! :cheesy:


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by phatcity214_@Sep 30 2010, 08:45 AM~18700529
> *Thanks! :cheesy:
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## phatcity214 (May 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by laredo85_@Sep 24 2010, 06:13 AM~18650216
> *
> 
> 
> ...



Lin king is going under construction once again!


----------



## laredo85 (Jan 20, 2009)

:wow:


> _Originally posted by phatcity214_@Oct 1 2010, 11:43 AM~18711258
> *Lin king is going under construction once again!
> *


 :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## laredo85 (Jan 20, 2009)

> _Originally posted by phatcity214_@Oct 1 2010, 11:43 AM~18711258
> *Lin king is going under construction once again!
> *


any lil previews :dunno: :dunno: :dunno: :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## laredo85 (Jan 20, 2009)




----------



## josie_p (May 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Forgiven 63_@Apr 1 2010, 11:41 AM~17065934
> *Good Deal for Vatos tryign to show off this summer ! ! !
> 
> He has done 3 car's for me in my back yard and has now opend up shop, Good Honest Dude...
> ...


----------



## phatcity214 (May 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by josie_p_@Oct 5 2010, 10:20 PM~18747590
> *
> *


whats up! wheres tony p :wave:


----------



## josie_p (May 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by phatcity214_@Oct 6 2010, 07:51 AM~18749269
> *whats up! wheres tony p  :wave:
> *


 :wave: in off topic..most likely in that HOODRAT TOPIC :squint:


----------



## Mr. A (Sep 3, 2003)

NOPE, IN THE PURAS NALGAS TOPIC. :happysad:


----------



## phatcity214 (May 29, 2007)

sounds better then hoodrats! whats up foo!


----------



## josie_p (May 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Mr. A_@Oct 6 2010, 09:26 AM~18749786
> *NOPE, IN THE PURAS NALGAS TOPIC.  :happysad:
> *


 :twak:


----------



## phatcity214 (May 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by josie_p_@Oct 6 2010, 07:55 PM~18755603
> *:twak:
> *



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: Sounds like tony better shut up!


----------



## laredo85 (Jan 20, 2009)

before








after


----------



## 214monte (Jun 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by laredo85_@Oct 9 2010, 04:17 AM~18771402
> *before
> 
> 
> ...


seen it earlier today looks real good :thumbsup:


----------



## laredo85 (Jan 20, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 214monte_@Oct 9 2010, 06:37 PM~18773773
> *seen it earlier today looks real good :thumbsup:
> *


Yeah much props 2 both chris and ghost for gettn down with it. I saw ur trunk after it was leafed and airbrushed. Amazin work without a doubt


----------



## phatcity214 (May 29, 2007)

few pics i took of LINKING!


----------



## chato95ss (Dec 29, 2008)

were u located @ in dallas?


----------



## phatcity214 (May 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by chato95ss_@Oct 18 2010, 03:56 PM~18843787
> *were u located @ in dallas?
> *


Pleasant grove


----------



## chato95ss (Dec 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by phatcity214_@Oct 18 2010, 05:58 PM~18843805
> *Pleasant grove
> *


pm sent


----------



## laredo85 (Jan 20, 2009)

> _Originally posted by phatcity214_@Oct 18 2010, 04:40 PM~18843652
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## phatcity214 (May 29, 2007)




----------



## laredo85 (Jan 20, 2009)

> _Originally posted by phatcity214_@Oct 21 2010, 11:09 PM~18876746
> *
> 
> *


 :0 that bitch looks wet :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)




----------



## DALLAS-G (Jan 23, 2007)




----------



## laredo85 (Jan 20, 2009)




----------



## ghost2009 (Aug 31, 2009)

Man! Those pearl bubbles look real good...very good pix as well. Thanx Ram for the oporrtunity to work on your truck


----------



## laredo85 (Jan 20, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ghost2009_@Nov 8 2010, 02:18 AM~19013996
> *Man! Those pearl bubbles look real good...very good pix as well.  Thanx Ram for the oporrtunity to work on your truck
> *


 thank u bro u n chris got down wit it :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## sicko87 (Oct 2, 2004)

:0 just perfect!!!

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: 

love the pickup!!!


----------



## laredo85 (Jan 20, 2009)

u ready 4 da los magnificos show n h town?


----------



## phatcity214 (May 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by laredo85_@Nov 14 2010, 07:52 AM~19064007
> *u ready 4 da los magnificos show n h town?
> *


Yeap!!


----------



## phatcity214 (May 29, 2007)




----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)




----------



## laredo85 (Jan 20, 2009)

TTT


----------



## 214monte (Jun 25, 2006)




----------



## DALLAS-G (Jan 23, 2007)




----------



## phatcity214 (May 29, 2007)




----------



## laredo85 (Jan 20, 2009)

> _Originally posted by phatcity214_@Nov 23 2010, 04:32 PM~19144909
> *
> *


Well b their!


----------



## Forgiven 63 (Jul 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by phatcity214_@Nov 16 2010, 06:06 PM~19084578
> *
> *



i found the way to do this on shirts.........


----------



## phatcity214 (May 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Forgiven 63_@Nov 23 2010, 06:39 PM~19146340
> *i found the way to do this on shirts.........
> *


Koo PM me or call me


----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

Hope You n Your Family Have a Happy Thanksgiving! :cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## phatcity214 (May 29, 2007)




----------



## phatcity214 (May 29, 2007)




----------



## DALLAS-G (Jan 23, 2007)




----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

Merry Christmas to you and your Family  :cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## Guest (Dec 25, 2010)

MAY YOU AND YOUR FAMILY HAVE A MERRY CHRISTMAS & A HAPPY NEW YEAR


----------



## phatcity214 (May 29, 2007)

<a href=\'http://img192.imageshack.us/i/1004659k.jpg/\' target=\'_blank\'><img src=\'http://img192.imageshack.us/img192/3696/1004659k.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' /></a>
<a href=\'http://img710.imageshack.us/i/1004658a.jpg/\' target=\'_blank\'><img src=\'http://img710.imageshack.us/img710/4846/1004658a.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' /></a>
<a href=\'http://img46.imageshack.us/i/1004691.jpg/\' target=\'_blank\'><img src=\'http://img46.imageshack.us/img46/2938/1004691.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' /></a>
<a href=\'http://img151.imageshack.us/i/1004686p.jpg/\' target=\'_blank\'><img src=\'http://img151.imageshack.us/img151/4457/1004686p.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' /></a>
<a href=\'http://img69.imageshack.us/i/1004690.jpg/\' target=\'_blank\'><img src=\'http://img69.imageshack.us/img69/3537/1004690.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' /></a>
<a href=\'http://img808.imageshack.us/i/1004682.jpg/\' target=\'_blank\'><img src=\'http://img808.imageshack.us/img808/3425/1004682.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' /></a>
<a href=\'http://img641.imageshack.us/i/1004678j.jpg/\' target=\'_blank\'><img src=\'http://img641.imageshack.us/img641/9008/1004678j.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' /></a>
<a href=\'http://img802.imageshack.us/i/1004684.jpg/\' target=\'_blank\'><img src=\'http://img802.imageshack.us/img802/9774/1004684.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' /></a></span></span>
Did this on Christmas day I'll post more pics after clear. :biggrin: </span>


----------



## laredo85 (Jan 20, 2009)

> _Originally posted by phatcity214_@Dec 26 2010, 01:46 AM~19421808
> *<a href=\'http://img192.imageshack.us/i/1004659k.jpg/\' target=\'_blank\'><img src=\'http://img192.imageshack.us/img192/3696/1004659k.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' /></a>
> <a href=\'http://img710.imageshack.us/i/1004658a.jpg/\' target=\'_blank\'><img src=\'http://img710.imageshack.us/img710/4846/1004658a.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' /></a>
> <a href=\'http://img46.imageshack.us/i/1004691.jpg/\' target=\'_blank\'><img src=\'http://img46.imageshack.us/img46/2938/1004691.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' /></a>
> ...


 :wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by phatcity214_@Dec 26 2010, 01:46 AM~19421808
> *<a href=\'http://img192.imageshack.us/i/1004659k.jpg/\' target=\'_blank\'><img src=\'http://img192.imageshack.us/img192/3696/1004659k.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' /></a>
> <a href=\'http://img710.imageshack.us/i/1004658a.jpg/\' target=\'_blank\'><img src=\'http://img710.imageshack.us/img710/4846/1004658a.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' /></a>
> <a href=\'http://img46.imageshack.us/i/1004691.jpg/\' target=\'_blank\'><img src=\'http://img46.imageshack.us/img46/2938/1004691.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' /></a>
> ...



<span style=\'colorurple\'>Is that my Belated Christmas Present? I knew there was something missing under the tree lol jk but Awesome Work! :cheesy: :biggrin:  :thumbsup:


----------



## phatcity214 (May 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cutebratt04_@Dec 26 2010, 01:43 PM~19424028
> *Is that my Belated Christmas Present? I knew there was something missing under the tree lol jk but Awesome Work! :cheesy:  :biggrin:    :thumbsup:
> *


Thanks!


----------



## phatcity214 (May 29, 2007)

<a href=\'http://img149.imageshack.us/i/20101227233843.jpg/\' target=\'_blank\'><img src=\'http://img149.imageshack.us/img149/183/20101227233843.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' /></a>
<a href=\'http://img259.imageshack.us/i/20101227233852.jpg/\' target=\'_blank\'><img src=\'http://img259.imageshack.us/img259/7566/20101227233852.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' /></a>
<a href=\'http://img525.imageshack.us/i/20101227233908.jpg/\' target=\'_blank\'><img src=\'http://img525.imageshack.us/img525/5742/20101227233908.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' /></a>

Going to surprice my perents for New Years! :biggrin: 
Art Work by GHOST (972)904-4033


----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by phatcity214_@Dec 28 2010, 01:24 AM~19437475
> *<a href=\'http://img149.imageshack.us/i/20101227233843.jpg/\' target=\'_blank\'><img src=\'http://img149.imageshack.us/img149/183/20101227233843.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' /></a>
> <a href=\'http://img259.imageshack.us/i/20101227233852.jpg/\' target=\'_blank\'><img src=\'http://img259.imageshack.us/img259/7566/20101227233852.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' /></a>
> <a href=\'http://img525.imageshack.us/i/20101227233908.jpg/\' target=\'_blank\'><img src=\'http://img525.imageshack.us/img525/5742/20101227233908.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' /></a>
> ...



<span style=\'colorurple\'>Aww That's so Great Congrats! Ghost is the Best! :cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## ghost2009 (Aug 31, 2009)

well i try bratt...lol hooked it up for Lil Chris's lil bambino.thnx guys .


----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

Happy New Year!!! :cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## mrouija (Jul 26, 2002)

A new addition to this year's WEGO Tour... 
We are currently signing up shops, let me know if you are interested!


----------



## DALLAS-G (Jan 23, 2007)




----------



## phatcity214 (May 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DALLAS-G_@Jan 5 2011, 08:22 PM~19515672
> *
> *


Whats up homeboy!


----------



## DALLAS-G (Jan 23, 2007)

> _Originally posted by phatcity214_@Jan 5 2011, 11:45 PM~19517459
> *Whats up homeboy!
> *


Chillen homie.....New Year New Game, waiting on income tax so you can lay some more stripes and leaf :biggrin: ...TTT for tha homie!


----------



## laredo85 (Jan 20, 2009)

TTT


----------



## 1regio3 (Jan 26, 2010)

Really nice work! Homie


----------



## phatcity214 (May 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 1regio3_@Jan 12 2011, 09:17 PM~19580758
> * Really nice work! Homie
> *


Thanks homeboy!


----------



## laredo85 (Jan 20, 2009)

wat it do bro


----------



## phatcity214 (May 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by laredo85_@Jan 17 2011, 06:17 AM~19618213
> *wat it do bro
> *


Whats up with it! is the chevy almost ready to head dis way?


----------



## laredo85 (Jan 20, 2009)

> _Originally posted by phatcity214_@Jan 17 2011, 10:52 AM~19619170
> *Whats up with it! is the chevy almost ready to head dis way?
> *


 :nosad: :nosad: takin longer than i thought but wen its done ull here me comin a mile away :biggrin:


----------



## phatcity214 (May 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by laredo85_@Jan 17 2011, 09:56 AM~19619203
> *:nosad:  :nosad: takin longer than i thought but wen its done ull here me comin a mile away :biggrin:
> *


cant wait to get my hands on that one :cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## phatcity214 (May 29, 2007)

CANDY COBALT BLUE WITH BLUE BASE





CANDY BURGANDY WITH DARK GRAY BASE


----------



## laredo85 (Jan 20, 2009)

> _Originally posted by phatcity214_@Jan 17 2011, 02:53 PM~19621021
> *CANDY COBALT BLUE WITH BLUE BASE
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: :wow: :worship: :worship:


----------



## phatcity214 (May 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by laredo85_@Jan 17 2011, 03:54 PM~19622005
> *:wow:  :wow:  :worship:  :worship:
> *



:biggrin:


----------



## Forgiven 63 (Jul 6, 2005)

:dunno: 

? K onda Homeboy you find that out for me yet ?


----------



## phatcity214 (May 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Forgiven 63_@Jan 24 2011, 09:56 AM~19681725
> *:dunno:
> 
> ? K onda Homeboy  you find that out for me yet ?
> *



My bad play Yea the guy said he will have to look at it see what needs to be done to it


----------



## phatcity214 (May 29, 2007)

GOT THEM! :h5:


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)

:0


----------



## laredo85 (Jan 20, 2009)

> _Originally posted by phatcity214_@Feb 2 2011, 09:38 AM~19765555
> *
> 
> GOT THEM!  :h5:
> *


 :wow: :wow:


----------



## Forgiven 63 (Jul 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by phatcity214_@Feb 2 2011, 10:38 AM~19765555
> *
> 
> GOT THEM!  :h5:
> *


go ahead and sale them you got a baby on the way homie!


:biggrin:


----------



## phatcity214 (May 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Forgiven 63_@Feb 2 2011, 08:20 PM~19771785
> *go ahead and sale them you got a baby on the way homie!
> :biggrin:
> *


 :uh:


----------



## Forgiven 63 (Jul 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by phatcity214_@Feb 2 2011, 10:44 PM~19772119
> *:uh:
> *




:biggrin: Im jusy saying homie...... they cost alot........ car seat, & stroller alone are going to cost you sum change..


----------



## phatcity214 (May 29, 2007)

I got some new pics comming soon..... nice ass ride going to sema 2011 :cheesy:


----------



## laredo85 (Jan 20, 2009)

> _Originally posted by phatcity214_@Feb 23 2011, 08:39 PM~19944864
> *I got some new pics comming soon..... nice ass ride going to sema 2011 :cheesy:
> *


Still waitn 4 da pics :biggrin:


----------



## DALLAS-G (Jan 23, 2007)




----------



## PRESIDENTEZ (Feb 27, 2010)

Anything new?


----------



## DALLAS-G (Jan 23, 2007)

You still pinstriping homie?


----------



## phatcity214 (May 29, 2007)

Whats up fellas Im back in this Piece


----------



## phatcity214 (May 29, 2007)

DALLAS-G said:


> You still pinstriping homie?


whats up yea im still pinstriping whats good


----------



## 214monte (Jun 25, 2006)

:thumbsup:


----------



## phatcity214 (May 29, 2007)

Uploaded with ImageShack.us

Uploaded with ImageShack.us

Uploaded with ImageShack.us

Uploaded with ImageShack.us

Uploaded with ImageShack.us
A swift rides I leafed and pinstripied


----------



## phatcity214 (May 29, 2007)

Uploaded with ImageShack.us

Uploaded with ImageShack.us

Uploaded with ImageShack.us

Uploaded with ImageShack.us[
another swift ride


----------



## phatcity214 (May 29, 2007)

A truck i did for kings cc

Uploaded with ImageShack.us

Uploaded with ImageShack.us

Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## phatcity214 (May 29, 2007)

kings cc

Uploaded with ImageShack.us

Uploaded with ImageShack.us

Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## phatcity214 (May 29, 2007)

Uploaded with ImageShack.us

Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## phatcity214 (May 29, 2007)

Uploaded with ImageShack.us

Uploaded with ImageShack.us

Uploaded with ImageShack.us

Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## phatcity214 (May 29, 2007)

Uploaded with ImageShack.us

Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## phatcity214 (May 29, 2007)

Uploaded with ImageShack.us

Uploaded with ImageShack.us

Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## 94 SS (Oct 18, 2005)

phatcity214 said:


> Uploaded with ImageShack.us
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us


what happened bro you never came through and did what you said you were gonna do, and never returned calls or text 
i had to get somebody else to finish up...and i had to get new door handles cause you still have mine


----------



## phatcity214 (May 29, 2007)

94 SS said:


> what happened bro you never came through and did what you said you were gonna do, and never returned calls or text
> i had to get somebody else to finish up...and i had to get new door handles cause you still have mine


I apologize for that i remember you saying you wanted to add pinstriping to it, I got busy with some other thing, but whats up how can i do make it up?


----------



## phatcity214 (May 29, 2007)

Dallas Media Group did a shoot on some pinstriping i did on a GMC

Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## phatcity214 (May 29, 2007)

Did some pinstriping on my sis inlaws car with her lupus ribbon.


Uploaded with ImageShack.us

Uploaded with ImageShack.us

Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## phatcity214 (May 29, 2007)

Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## DeltaDevil88 (Jul 13, 2011)

Need a quote on re-paint on some Delta 88 front and back filler pieces factory color need good paint matching skills.


----------



## phatcity214 (May 29, 2007)

Shot at 2012-03-18


----------



## 94 SS (Oct 18, 2005)

phatcity214 said:


> I apologize for that i remember you saying you wanted to add pinstriping to it, I got busy with some other thing, but whats up how can i do make it up?


Ill get with you soon


----------



## phatcity214 (May 29, 2007)

some bike i striped at color works

Uploaded with ImageShack.us

Uploaded with ImageShack.us

chris's truck from DMG


Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## phatcity214 (May 29, 2007)

Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## phatcity214 (May 29, 2007)

Pinstriping on a 300 from swiftcc

Uploaded with ImageShack.us

Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## phatcity214 (May 29, 2007)

Uploaded with ImageShack.us

Uploaded with ImageShack.us

Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## phatcity214 (May 29, 2007)

Uploaded with ImageShack.us

Uploaded with ImageShack.us

Uploaded with ImageShack.us

Uploaded with ImageShack.us

Uploaded with ImageShack.us

Uploaded with ImageShack.us

Uploaded with ImageShack.us

Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## phatcity214 (May 29, 2007)

Uploaded with ImageShack.us

Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## phatcity214 (May 29, 2007)

Uploaded with ImageShack.us

Uploaded with ImageShack.us

Uploaded with ImageShack.us

Uploaded with ImageShack.us

Uploaded with ImageShack.us

Uploaded with ImageShack.us

Uploaded with ImageShack.us

Uploaded with ImageShack.us

Uploaded with ImageShack.us

Uploaded with ImageShack.us

Uploaded with ImageShack.us
I ADDED SOME LEAFING ON THIS TRUCK THE REST WAS DONE BY SOMEONE ELSE

Uploaded with ImageShack.us

Uploaded with ImageShack.us

Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------

